# financial and bank statement issue for spouse visa



## shazi123 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I want to know do i have to submit my statement as well along my wife (british citizen) if i am applying from outside UK and will it should 3 months statement or 6 months statement.. and also what about p60 of my spouse.. is it required as well.. If i also have to submit my statement how much savings should be in my account.. i will appreciate for ur help guys...


----------



## shazi123 (Mar 11, 2012)

and yeah i ve got 800 pound saving n she has got around 4000.... is that ok??? stressed


----------



## Gregarious (Mar 12, 2012)

shazi123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to know do i have to submit my statement as well along my wife (british citizen) if i am applying from outside UK and will it should 3 months statement or 6 months statement.. and also what about p60 of my spouse.. is it required as well.. If i also have to submit my statement how much savings should be in my account.. i will appreciate for ur help guys...



Bank Statement
Yes, Saving n Income should be attached in your case. You can attach your bank statement for a strong hold position.

p60
Required in your case.

From the above mentioned facts, ECO requires weekly income of £105.95/week and if your wife meets it, then you should be OK. But be on safe side, your income as well as savings are countable.


----------



## shazi123 (Mar 11, 2012)

My wife is a working woman and she is getting 1300 pounds a month but she has just started and its her first month. I can provide her contract with documents while applying. She is also working a part time job too. All others documents can be provided but p60 seems difficult to provide and she don't have it as well. she got 4000 in her account as savings and i got 800 pounds in savings. Another question asked before is should i provide 6 month's bank statement or 3 months and what about her bank statement. Please can anyone give me a brief detail of situation. its really a hectic for me and stressful...


----------



## Gregarious (Mar 12, 2012)

shazi123 said:


> My wife is a working woman and she is getting 1300 pounds a month but she has just started and its her first month. I can provide her contract with documents while applying. She is also working a part time job too. All others documents can be provided but p60 seems difficult to provide and she don't have it as well. she got 4000 in her account as savings and i got 800 pounds in savings.
> Another question asked before is should i provide 6 month's bank statement or 3 months and what about her bank statement. Please can anyone give me a brief detail of situation. its really a hectic for me and stressful...


You have to provide at least 12 weeks wages slips (i.e 3 months approx). p60 is important document; a taxpayer does not destroy the P60 forms issued to them, as they form a vital part of the proof that tax has been paid. If you do not have; provide the original wages slips of 12 weeks. 

Usually they asked for 06 months; I can suggest you that you do not give any opportunity to the ECO to reject or refuse your application. 

As I told you earlier in m previous message; savings are countable, you can provide strong financial evidence to satisfy the ECO.

Joppa is the best person to guide you accordingly.


----------

